
A first peek behind the scenes of Hillary Clinton’s technology operation - kylerush
https://medium.com/git-out-the-vote/a-first-peek-behind-the-scenes-of-hillary-clinton-s-technology-operation-d4536079be4e#.oxbw4fdme
======
ccvannorman
Failed to mention the real-time analysis and participation in (reddit et al)
forums in order to control the conversation in a Hillary-favorable manner.

~~~
StevenRayOrr
Haven't been on reddit much lately, have you? If that's an example of
controlling the conversation in a Hillary-favorable manner, their operation
is... astoundingly incompetent.

------
jjangsangy
Does everyone get their own email server?

